# Thüringer Wald



## El Touro (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo Biker,

vom 15. bis 17. August erklimmen wir wieder die Höhen des Thüringer Waldes!
Die Älteren unter uns werden sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern: an urige Hütten mitten im Wald, den Rennsteig - Hauptwanderweg der Region - direkt vor den Rädern der Bikes und äußerst günstige Preise (nur 7  pro Nacht). Dies alles könnt auch Ihr erleben! Deshalb meldet euch schnell an bei Robert Schmitz: [email protected] . Dort gibts auch weitere Infos. Das Haus kann übrigens schon ab 12 Uhr am Freitag bezogen werden, da kann man noch eine kleine Tour am Nachmittag fahren! Also schnappt eure Bikes und auf in den Thüringer Wald. Ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse: eine kleine Anzahlung gehört auch noch dazu, dann steht dem Vergnügen nichts mehr im Wege. Näheres im folgenden Newsletter. Wir sehen uns - im Thüringer Wald. 

El Touro


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2003)

Da fällt mir doch nur der alte Thüringer Schlachtruf ein:

M Ü H Ü  ! 

vielleicht regnets ja diesmal nicht ?! Wie auch immer - den Kultrevival darf man (oder Frau) sich nicht entgehen lassen.
Mal gucken, ob ich irgendwo noch ein paar Pics zum einscannen finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (23. Juli 2003)

Ja, mach mal !

ich will euch mal sehen in schrillen bunten bikerklamotten auf  vorsintflutlichen MTB-Konstruktionen der Gründerzeit 

aber wenn ein Element dabei ist, will ich nix gesagt haben 

wenn ihr euch dann endlich mal geeinigt habt, in dieses karge Land mit dürftiger Infrastruktur aber sehr netten (ich meine nicht mich ) Leutchen zu reisen um seinen gesteigerten Erholungswert unter hohen Bäumen in luftigen Höhen zu genießen..........dann können wir uns vielleicht in Thüringen treffen !

also , ich bin dabei !

regnen wird es mit Sicherheit, das gehört zum Thüringer Wald einfach dazu


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

meine Pics aus thüringen sind alle noch "vordigital" und zum scanen hab ich leider keine Zeit.

Kann Euch aber versichern, dass es bisher immer todgeil war...

Laut Robert sind bis jetzt 9 Leutz angemeldet. Dann haben wir noch 5 Plätze im luxuriösen Skikeller... Also hopp dann, und anmelden, zackig !

bis jetzt kann ich sogar noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit Mr. hide und mir anbieten (könnte aber auch eher abschrecken ).


----------



## Mr. Hide (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Präsi _
> *bis jetzt kann ich sogar noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit Mr. hide und mir anbieten (könnte aber auch eher abschrecken ). *



Momentemal!!!

Was soll das heißen? Was ist denn an 3 Stunden Fips Asmussen am Stück so schlimm 

Aber wenn noch jemand mitkommt, dann nur eine Marzocchi-Service-Mitarbeiterin  






Gruß
Jens

p.s.: Wetten, dass der Olaf hierzu was postet


----------



## Brice (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *
> Aber wenn noch jemand mitkommt, dann nur eine Marzocchi-Service-Mitarbeiterin*



Soll die dann deine Lefty warten?

Brice


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *
> 
> Soll die dann deine Lefty warten?
> ...



ich glaub, dann hat der jens ab sofort ne sehr steife forke


----------



## mathias (5. August 2003)

Der Präsi und Mr. Hide fahren nach Thüringen.

Oh je, das bedeutet gnadenlos schlechte Frauengeschichten und grauenvolle Witze aus der Gruft.     

Eigentlich dachte ich es wird ein entspanntes radeln auf dem immer sonnigen Rennsteig. Aber jetzt   

Kann nur sagen ich freue mich  

M. aus H.


----------



## mathias (5. August 2003)

Der Inselsberg ist nur ein paar Kilometerschen von der Ebertswiese entfernt. Vielleicht könne wir ja mal vorbei schauen und ne Woscht essen, die sind echt gut da. 

Hier der Link
http://www.downhill-am-inselsberg.de/

Mathias


----------



## El Touro (5. August 2003)

Heh,

wir sind nicht zum Spaß da!!
Der Rennsteig geht rauf und runter, da liegt so 'ne Wurst nur schwer im Magen, haben das beim letzten Mal schon probiert und bei 'nem Feuerwehrfest eine Bratwurst geschnorrt. Danach waren die Berge nochmal so steil, also laßt das lieber ...

El Touro


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mathias _
> *Der Inselsberg ist nur ein paar Kilometerschen von der Ebertswiese entfernt. Vielleicht könne wir ja mal vorbei schauen und ne Woscht essen, die sind echt gut da.
> 
> Hier der Link
> ...



da staunt der laie und der fachmann wundert sich - bisher haben wir es seltsamerweise immer hinbekommen just am dh-woe dort aufzukreuzen. ge****t eingeschädelt oder so... 

ach so - *inschutznehmmodusan* der jens erzählt doch gar nicht so viele furchtbare frauengeschichten ! also net immer drauf rumhacken...*inschutznehmmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (6. August 2003)

die darf nich fehlen bei mindestens (ich weiß ja nich , wer noch alles mitkömmt gel) zwei Marzocchilenkern .........

aber bei den übernächtigten Äuglein, die sie auf dem Foto hat
da ist sie scheinbar Überstunden gewohnt

ES GEHT HIER UMS SCHRAUBEN !!!

(FRAUENNICHAUFDENARMNEHMENMODUS OFF) 

ich würde mich der Fahrgemeinschaft übrigens anschliessen

heut oder morgen im Gonsenummer Wäldchen sieht man sich bestimmt mal wieder

bis dann 

Olaf

emh...ja Jens, das Bild ist gut..............




und wieso eigendlich Skikellerß

Im Sommer heißt sowas aber anders !

Ich fahre zum am Sonntag in Frauenwald statt findendem Marathon, der mal wieder bei brütender Hitze gefahren werden muß
(wenn man im Forum schon vorher die dicksten Sprüche klopft wie ich)

der Frauenwalder Marathon ist vergleichbar mit dem Kiedricher, aber eben ohne Weinbergchen, dafür mehr Wald und eben mehr Schatten.
Kommt jemand mit ?


----------



## lavey (9. August 2003)

huhu,

also wenn ihr keine Bilder habt, schaut mal zu www.stuetzerbach.info - das ist genau am mittleren Rennsteig und da ist ne sehr große Fotosektion.

Inkl. Radtourbilder, DH Rennen, Super 8 Rennen, welche hier stattfinden.

Übrigends finde ich die Strecken neben dem Rennsteig weit interessanter, gerade am mitttleren Rennsteig lohnt es sich mal etwas umzuschauen.

Cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (11. August 2003)

aha, den Rennsteig gleich wieder verlassen.............

cihn habs ja vor , mit meinen beinharten Freunden das eine oder andere Tal nach Singletrails zu "durchsuchen"
die Strecke von der Schmücke runter zum nächsten Berg usw.

siehe T.Forum !


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2003)

komme eben von dem absoluten deutschen traumspot chiemsee zurück - bis auf die affenartige hitze (selbst auf 2000 m warens noch 30 grad) megascharf !

aber jetzt freu ich mich schon umsomehr auf unseren trip in starrbikers wiege 

leider fällt der dh in tabarz an dem woe wegen der hitzeperiode aus (waldbrandgefahr bei arbeiten mit klettensäge etc.). iss also nix mit biken & staunen am sonntag  

dafür kann ich euch aber beruhigen - aus meiner jüngeren vergangenheit kenne ich noch die eine oder andere nette tour nicht nur über den rennsteig. der ist aber stellenweise auch ganz witzig ! 

nun gut - ich freu mich schon auf morgen mittag mit euch an der ebertswiese


----------



## verfolger (14. August 2003)

Ab mit Euch in die Diaspora !


----------



## mathias (18. August 2003)

Zuerst vielen Dank an den Organisator El Touro der Seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht hat.

Der Thüringer Wald bei Sonnenschein ist wie ein Sechser im Lotto.

Da konnte auch ein gebrochener Hinterbau (ja ja es war ein Votec) , eine super entlüftete Scheibenbremse und gegrillte Bremsbelege (über dem offenen Feuer)  nix ändern.

Die Leute waren von super nett bis "geht doch zu den Bayern die sind eh besser als wir" genau wie im "Westen" nur die Worscht war besser.

So mehr später.

M. mit ohne Hinterbau 

P. S. Danke an den Handymann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2003)

@matthias
Der erfahrene Votec Fahrer hat immer einen Ersatzhinterbau am Rucksack. Klarer Fall von schlechter Ausrüstung 
Aber Thüringer Wald ohne Regen entschädigt sicher für manch unglückliche Ereignisse.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Mr. Hide (18. August 2003)

So, da sind wir also wieder!

Ich komme gerade vom Onkel Doc. 
Die Diagnose: Kapsel- und Bänderanriss

Wenigstens nicht ganz gerissen Ich konnte ihn auf eine Woche Sportverbot herunterhandeln 

Das kommt davon, wenn man dem Thomas hinterherfährt und merkt, dass der Weg in einem Wasserfall endet.  
Also lieber mal blöd vom Rad abgestiegen 
Dann noch 40 KM Abenteuertour mit 5 mal verfahren (war echt glaubhaft gespielt) und fertig war der Lack. Jederzeit wieder   

Sonstige Bemerkungen: Super Gegend, super Wetter, super nette Mitreisende, komische Einheimische, lecker Wurst und Bier und das Wichtigste: Im Osten kann man die Leute mit einer Lefty noch wirklich beeindrucken (fast so stark, wie mit einer Banane) "Ei gugge ma dö, en halbes Federbein!"

So, jetzt müssen die nächsten Großtaten geplant werden....


Guß
Jens


----------



## mathias (18. August 2003)

@Fubbes

Habe gleich nen aufblasbaren Hinterbau mitbestellt.
Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten, Votec ersetzt die Schwinge 

Dank an meinen Händler. Es soll eine verstärkte Version geben (Warum jetzt erst  )

Schauen wir mal, wie lang der neue Boppes hält  

@Heinz Helge Schneider-Erhardt

Aua

Beste Wünsche von den M&M´s


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)

Hallo !

Von mir auch vielen Dank für die Super Organisation des Events !

Leider verfahren sich Wessis auch bei der perfektesten Ausschilderung noch 3mal

 

dabei geht das im für Touris erschlossenen T.-Wald gar nicht......


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2003)

@ Mathias, mein herzlichstes Beileid. Aber mit nem Scott wär das nicht passiert, das ist noch Arbeit, auf die man sich verlassen kann ) Ne tut mir wirklich leid für Dich, hoffentlich isses bald wieder gesund. Hast Dir hoffentlich bei dem Erlebnis nicht selbst noch ne Blessur geholt.

@Mr. Hide: Irgendwie warte ich mittlerweile sehnsüchtig auf die Tourenberichte. Besonders wenn sicher ist, dass Du einer der Teilnehmer bist. Schon irre der Typ  . Gute Besserung !! 
Wir müssen wegen unserm geplanten Ausflug noch mal reden, bei mir wird der avisierte Termin nicht funktionieren, sorry.

@Starrbiker: Du hast ne PM von mir.

Scheint ja ein schöner Ausflug gewesen zu sein.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)

hier reintippen....

@Ripman

schon o.k.

ein kleiner Tourbericht............
Die Superhilfsbereitschaft von Thomas und Thomas' Freundin soll hier nochmal löblich erwähnt werden, bevor das Zeitfenster für Änderungen endgültig zu ist....

Samstagmorgen.
Nach gründlicher Entlüftung und sonstigen Wartungsarbeiten an unseren Bikes (Schraube rein oder raus ?
HÄ ?
AHA..........)
konnten wir Richtung Rennsteig aufbrechen.
Die ersten Meter waren schon lustig, denn es war ein Holzsteg zu überqueren, der allerdings schon die eine oder andere Lücke zum Einbrechen aufwies. Also gleich wieder runter. Der Rennsteig war schnell erreicht, dieser Höhenweg mit den besten Aussichten .
Ärger mit Wanderern gab es nicht, obwohl da öfters welche im Weg rum liefen. Aber wir fuhren ja auch durch Thüringen.
Überwiegend flach, aber auf wechselndem Untergrund (Schotter aller Viskösitäten) ging es auf dem Rennsteig voran. Die wenigen Anstiege verleiteten zum Heizen,was bei der angenehmen Luft im schattigen und duftenden Thüringer Wald auch nicht gleich in Schweißausbrüche gipfelte.
Der beinharte  Mathias wollte eben noch mal richtig Gas geben, 
bevor im sein angerissener, angebrochener Hinterbau hinterhersprang. (Was aber zum Glück nich passierte)
Schnell waren wir in Oberhof am Grenzadler und die erste Woscht 
mußte einer beklagenswerten älteren Dame in ihrer Funktion als Woschtverkäuferin abgezwungen werden.
Die altersschwache , von vielen Wechseljahrebeschwerden geplagte olle Woschtverkäuferin hatte allerdings erstmal den Kulturschock als sie soviel komische bunte Fahrräder auf einem Haufen sah und schickte uns ohne Woscht nach Bayern.........
die wären eh besser dort. Dabei sind wir nich wegen der Weißwoscht nach Thüringen gekommen......
Also zurück zum Biathlonstadion.
Da gab es die richtige Woscht und bei der Gelegenheit schauten wir mal in die Karte, um einen passenden Umweg zum Veilchenbrunnen zu finden, einem Brunnen der für gutes Trinkwasser bekannt ist (bei Einheimischen)
Also ging es nach kurzem, aber lustigen Kartenstudium erstmal zu den Schanzen. Dort bot sich ein atemberaubender Ausblick runter zum Auslauf. Ich hatte gleich die Idee, mal runter zu steigen(da gibs Treppen)und wieder hoch...aber das Training ist dann doch was für Profis. Zur Strafe, wenn sie ihr Anabolika nich schlucken.
Als nächstes kamen ein paar schöne Abfahrten über Schotter und sonstiges Gerümpel wie die allgegenwärtigen unvermeidbaren Querfurchen. Man freute sich über die eine oder andere Sprungmöglichkeit. Marion sicher auch...
Der Veilchenbrunnen war nicht wirklich der erhoffte Wasserspender aber weiter unten gibts da noch eine Viehtränke wie aus dem Bilderbuch. 
Fotos folgen noch.
Xpräsi gefiel es dort so gut, dass er sich erstmal auf der saftigen Wiese nieder lies und am Grashalm kauend die Frage philosofierte : Singletrail als nächstes oder später ...
Das war auch der Punkt der Trennung von den Beinharten, die keine kartierten Wege verlassen wollten.
Der Weg zum Ruppberg hoch wurde auch schnell gefunden und zwar einer, den der Forst als technisch befahrbar hinterlassen hatte.
Uff-das kostet Körner. Die Anstiege können noch so flach gewählt werden, wenn sie von tausend Quergräben zerfurcht werden, gehts langsam voran.
Das schönste war die Auffahrt zum Ruppberg, die nicht nur Kraft sondern auch Geschick erfordert und manchmal auch zum Absteigen zwingt. Oben angekommen bot sich uns wieder ein geiler Rundumblick(eben zu Starrbikers Wiege) -und siehe da , die restlichen Beinharten waren auch schon oben. Die kleine feine Berghütte, die sonst vom Ruppbergverein bewirtschaftet wird, hatte leider geschlossen und zwar wegen Waldbrandgefahr .
Schade, aber notwendig. 
Weiter gings, relativ flach aber über viele Wegbefestigungen die ausgerechnet in den Spitzkehren eingebaut waren........ging es wieder runter .
Die abenteuerlustigen und die kartographisch abhängigen Beinharten trennten sich mal wieder.
Der Herrmannsberg war das nächste Ziel. Der Weg dahin war wieder ein schönes Auf-und Ab bei dem uns sogar das eine oder andere Sektenmitglied in orangenem Gewand entgegentrat.

(oder hat sich die Wanderermode so weit zurückentwickelt?)

Präsi fand noch einen Holterdipoltersingletrail, Sparky flickte 
Schlauch und ich telefonierte mit Mutti............
ab jetzt ging es nur noch ins Tal runter(geile Downhills)um dann wieder zum Rennsteig hoch zu kraxeln . (Ja, es mußte geschoben werden, um etwa 500 H&M am Stück nieder zu machen.
Der Schweiß lief in Strömen..........
Anfangs noch fahrbahr , wandelte sich der Trail zu nehmend in ein vernachlässigtes und zugewachsenes Etwas , welches nur 
von Tieren wie XPräsi gefahren werden konnte. Das Herz raste, aber oben angekommen trafen wir doch tatsächlich gleich wieder auf die anderen Beinharten, die sich am Untersvolkbringen von wichtigen Devisen geübt hatten.
Sehr löblich !

Jetzt war aber Rast angesagt !

XPräsi., der Rastlose fuhr gleich weiter Richtung nächster Singlertrailumweg !

Das Groß der Beinharten
Carsten, Markus, Robert, Jens,Mathias, Marion und ich rasten zurück zur Ebertswiese, was für die Spitzengruppe einen 25er Schnitt bedeuten mußte.
Mir mußte sich auf dem Rennsteig (!) tatsächlich ein Auto (!) in den Weg stellen-aber es geht doch nichts über eine gute Bremsanlage (Louise !) und genug Federweg
-Uffz

Schreck laß nach !

Die Mazokkisörvicebraut war mein Schutzengel !

siehe oben ......


----------



## Mr. Hide (18. August 2003)

@ Starrbiker

Ich danke dir für diesen schönen Bericht, der kein Detail ausgelassen und nichts beschönigt hat.

@ Mathias

Habe gerade geheime INfos zur Eurobike von Votec bekommen. Das M 6 soll endlich für den Einsatzzweck vermarktet werden, für den es auch geeignet ist. Hier ist ein Bild eines Erlkönigs:






        

Nix für ungut.......................


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)




----------



## lavey (18. August 2003)

huhu,

nach einem heftigen Weekend habe ich nun die neue Tour reingestellt "Mittlerer Rennsteig Tour" www.rennsteig24.de

Eigentlich wollte ich die Tour am Sontag fahren und Fotos machen, leider hatten wir ne Geburtstagsfeier und die Kopfschmerzen am Sonntag verhinderten dies, aber es sind welche drin, die ich auf einer vorigen Tour dort machte. 

Ich finde die Strecke genial, da von allem was dabei ist, Berge, Abfahrten, Schotter, Waldwege, Asphalt, 2 Aussichtspunkte, viel Wald und Natur, Biospherenreservat und sie läßt sich sehr gut fahren. Ist etwas über 50 Km lang, kann aber auch erweitert werden, zB zur Bobhütte, wo das Ilmenauer DH Rennen gestartet ist. 

Ich habe eine relativ genaue Wegbeschreibung gemacht, sagt mal bitte eure Meinung, ob ihr damit zurechtkommen würdet.


Cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)

Hi Lavey !

schön ,. dass du unseren thread hier unterstützt.

Wenn ich mal wieder im Wäldchen bin, müssen wir mal zusammen fahren. Jetzt wo die Regenzeit wiederkommt , kann man doch echt die Fetzen fliegen lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lavey (18. August 2003)

huhu,

jo gerne, sobald ich wieder konditionell fit bin 

Ich bin früher sehr viel gefahren, aber durch Auto/ Freundin / DJ / Ortswechsel nach Frankfurt hat sich das auf 0 reduziert, seit dem Frühling bin ich wieder  unterwegs, teils Wandern und Bike, nur liegen meine Strecken bei ca 20 - 25 Km. Zwischendrin war ich viel mit Rollerblades unterwegs, bis ich mich in Allzunah sowas von auf die Fresse gepackt habe, das nix mehr ging ;( die Abfahrt hätte ich zwar geschaft, nur die Bodenwelle in der neuen Straße hat mir die Beine sowas von weggezogen und das bei dem Speed war echt böse. Das Foto ist davon, bin mit einem Fuß gegen einen Pfeiler ....

Aber es macht wieder Spaß, zumal die Gegend einfach herrlich ist und man hübsche Fotos machen kann  Die nächste Tour wird auch die sein, nur die ersten Kilometer werden hart 


Cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)

hast du scheinbar viele, sogar eine Großaufnahme von deinem Fuß. die haut ist ja noch dran, also was solls.......

Was habe ich da von Frankfurt gelesen ?
Bist du jetzt auch Wahlhesse ?
dann lass uns doch mal den Feldberg unsicher machen!

Biergärten gibts da auch und vielleicht auch eine nachgemachte , unechte Woscht...........


----------



## lavey (18. August 2003)

huhu,

nicht Wahlhesse, ich habe 3 Jahre dort gearbeitet, bevor ich mich hier Selbstständig gemacht habe. Ich war dort Computertechniker, genau am Hauptbahnhof wo die Kaiserstraße anfängt und wenn man 3 Jahre Nutten, Junkies, Elend und Urin gerochen hat reicht es, aber vielleicht brauchte ich das, weil ich nun besser zu schätzen weiß, was ich hier habe. Aber ich war auch schon in Wiesbaden für mehrere Monate und habe die ReHa Klinik mit Strom versorgt 

und wieso Woscht, fehlt da net das "r" ? oder ist das nur in unserem Stetzeboocher Dialekt so ?

Cu Mad


----------



## Sparcy (18. August 2003)

Hallo Mädels!

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an den Organisator -> War perfekt geplant und ich kann nur sagen, es war ein megageiles WE. 
Bis die Tage...


Markus



"Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten"


Foto da oben: Voll die Seuche ;-))))))


----------



## Starrbiker (18. August 2003)

genau das hat noch in Natura gefehlt, dann wär ich auch jede Abkürzung auf dem kleinen Blatt gefahren
(so im Sparmodus eben)
streng nach Karte 

aber schön, wenn es dir dort gefallen hat

na, bestimmt hat dich deine Freundin ganz fest in die arme genommen.........bis der Hahn kräht
;-))))

@lavey

also fahren wir doch mal durchs Wäldchen
natürlich reichen da 20-25 km-bei den H&M zu hause..........


----------



## Lola (19. August 2003)

Ja Halloooo!

will nur kurz mal sagen das es mir gut geht. 
Kann leider immer noch nicht ins Intern.
Nur selten, aber Mails kann ich empfangen auf der Arbeit.
würde mich über post freuen.
Den Thüringer Wald hab ich verpasst. Schaaaade!!

So, muss mal was essen. Dazu komme ich auch nicht mehr so oft.

Bis bald, machts gut

einen gaanz lieben gruß von

Carmen


----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2003)

@ El Touro:  Haste gut gemacht !!!

@ Lola: Dat et Dich noch jibt...


----------



## lavey (19. August 2003)

huhu,

so bin heute dir Tour gefahren und habe Fotos von allen Kreuzungen gemacht, sodaß es einfacher zu fahren sein sollte. Ich stelle das die Tage online, mit Pfeilen und Beschreibung.

Der erste Anstieg hatte es in sich, 400 Hm und nur wenige Teile mit geraden Strecken, aber ab der Schmücke ist die Tour so geil, das entschädigt alles  besonders der Teil ab dem Dreiherrenstein in Richtung Biospherenreservat hat es mir angetan, da es fast CC mäßig ist, ein paar mal muss man auch absteigen, da umgefallene Bäume nicht weggeschnitten werden dürfen, aber ansonsten läßt es sich 1a fahren. 

War ein schöner Tag, cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (21. August 2003)

gibs hier bald ma fottos odder was ?

starrbiker an die Decke springend !

sorry, aber ich komm grad vom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (22. August 2003)

einer der Marterpfähle am Rennsteig
und die Schanzen, auf welche wir runterblicken konnten


----------



## Starrbiker (22. August 2003)

riesig


----------



## Starrbiker (24. August 2003)

Wir saßen rechts 

man muß sich das mal ohne Schnee vorstellen


----------



## lavey (24. August 2003)

Huhu,


hübsche Fotos, man sollte echt mal ne Gallerie von Radtouren in Thüringen anlegen, oder ? ( und für Starr ne Woscht Galerie  )


Cu Mad


----------



## lavey (24. August 2003)

huhu,

ich habe mal bei Yahoo ne Group "Rennsteig " angelegt, dort könnt ihr gerne Fotos von Euch, Touren, Urlaub usw reintuen, sollten aber schon was mit Thüringen oder dem Rennsteig zu tuen haben.

http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/rennsteig/


Cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (10. September 2003)

so...........
nächste Woche bin ich wieder im schönen Thüringen unterwegs und ab dann gibs hier regelmässig schöne Fotos zu gucken !

Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (3. Oktober 2003)

.... wird endlich gut ))

Nachdem Robert mir per Mail  einen Sack voll Impressionen aus Thüringen bzw. von der Clubtour nach Thüringen übermittelt hat,
findet Ihr HIER das Ergebnis.

Viel Spass beim Stöbern

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Ein Bericht nach Werners Vorbild würde sich gut auf unserer Homepage machen. Wer schreibt, der bleibt


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Oktober 2003)

Schöne Pics - denke gerne an die Tage mit Euch zurück 

Nach der ganzen Umzieherei komme ich nun hoffentlich auch demnächst mal wieder aufs bike - nach 6 Wochen weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr, wie das aussieht...


----------



## lavey (3. Oktober 2003)

huhu,

habe auf www.rennsteig24.de nun 370 Bilder vom Rennsteig, könnt ja mal reinsehen.

Cu Mad


----------



## Starrbiker (5. Oktober 2003)

Ja supi !
was ich da sehe, der (R)Pipman
weiß eben wie das mit dem Wust aus einsen und nullen geht , gel.
ich seh mir El Touros Bilder immer wieder gern an und wie ich hier sehen konnte wars auch in Mittenwald schön.
wie sagte doch die olle Woschtverkäuferin am Rennsteig ....? 
Geht doch zu die Lederhosen oder so... ! 

Nun denn , wenn mein Film von meinen Haustrails hier mal voll ist
(noch vor Weihnachten-ehrlich)
gibs hier auch was zu sehen, gel
die durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit hierzulande immer etwas trüben Lichtverhältnisse
lassen kaum noch gute Bilder zu, abba mal sehen.
s werd scho wern 
so bis später , ihr Wes-äh Rheinländer !


----------



## Starrbiker (16. Oktober 2003)

Haltet aus , Freunde der fahrenden Zunft !

Am Wochenende wird der Film voll !

Zur Bratwurst aber auch, gel


----------



## Starrbiker (24. Oktober 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3473&ppuser=6403


----------



## Mr. Hide (25. Oktober 2003)

Moin Olaf,

das sind ja wirklich tolle Bilder. Schön finde ich auch, dass man sie in der sehr gebräuchlichen Monitorauflösung von 1536x1024 bewundern kann 

Ist das hier jemand aus deiner Verwandtschaft?






Gruß

Jens


----------



## Starrbiker (25. Oktober 2003)

Danke fürs Lob, lieber Jens.
Die Auflösung ist reiner Zufall, ich hab mich da mal durchgewurschtelt bis es gepasst hat
jetzt schneit es hier, aber der nächste Film wartet schon..

Neee, keiner aus der verwandtschaft, ich werd beim nächsten mal ne hübsche Thüringerin knipsen wenn sie in die woscht beißt


----------

